# ADGA Colorama sale ND sells for $16,100



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 8, 2016)

THUD! 

Dang, hope they have her insured


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 8, 2016)

@OneFineAcre That wasn't Maurine was it?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 8, 2016)

That is so crazy!

It set a record too!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 8, 2016)

Sorry, I have better things to do with my money than buy an animal that will DIE when I'm not looking and sometimes even when I am. Goats WANT to die.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 8, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> @OneFineAcre That wasn't Maurine was it?


No she dropped out of the bidding at $12k
Good thing too II told her not to spend a penny more than $10k


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 8, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Sorry, I have better things to do with my money than buy an animal that will DIE when I'm not looking and sometimes even when I am. Goats WANT to die.


People that do that are trying to make the statement that in their world money is not something they have to worry about 
We had this conversation before when the people paid $10 k for the Lakeshore Nubian buckling


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 8, 2016)

I was almost wondering if it had to do with 'I paid more than so and so' type of thing. 

She was a gorgeous doeling and I hope she lives a long life. Wouldn't it stink if she were infertle- that would be my luck anyway 

Goats are to fragile to spend that kind of money on. 

I knew she was going to bring in lots of $$$


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 8, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> No she dropped out of the bidding at $12k
> Good thing too II told her not to spend a penny more than $10k


----------



## TAH (Jul 8, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> No she dropped out of the bidding at $12k
> Good thing too II told her not to spend a penny more than $10k


----------



## Epona142 (Jul 9, 2016)

A high quality animal is worth what someone will pay for it, that is for sure. 

I'll stay down here in the affordable section myself, lol, but then again, imagine the pride of having produced such a fine goat. The high price is more than just a bill to pay, it's a sign of recognition for that breeder. A way of supporting the good they are doing for the breed.

There's room for _all _of us in the caprine world.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 9, 2016)

Hell... I just wish I could afford to pay that much for a goat...   don't see that situation developing any time soon...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 9, 2016)

Right now, according to the breeders website kids out of the dam to the Colorama sale doe are $1500 with doe reservations closed. On the planned breeding list I think the highest kid price was like $4000. Of course I'm sure they will be raising their prices 

I would much rather pay $1500-4000 for a kid of the same genetic value. 

I know one thing, I sure as heck would want to see the udder before I spend over 16k for a doe  You can at least collect a buck and have direct kids out of him for years to come. Harder to when they are does LOL They could always to embryo transplants on the doe but that's harder to do. 

I know the breeder must feel happy about it, but honestly they already know what they have accomplished. They have beautiful animals and have done great at the nationals for years now. 


I new I liked this kid


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 9, 2016)

Epona142 said:


> A high quality animal is worth what someone will pay for it, that is for sure.


Completely disagree. 
I think auction fever plays a role as well.

A Tibetan Mastiff sold for 1 million dollars.  No dog is worth that either.

I thought the spotlight sale was to support the club etc... and that is why the bidding goes so high... but only a small % goes the the registry.

Someone else said they'd rather buy 16 - one thousand dollar kids. 
IMo that is smarter.

People can do what they want with their money. It is theirs to do so.
For me I can't wrap my head around it... 

I have seen high bidding on items that were going to support a particular charity etc but that is because the end goal is to help a person in need. 

It is a goat.


----------



## TAH (Jul 9, 2016)

x2


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 9, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Right now, according to the breeders website kids out of the dam to the Colorama sale doe are $1500 with doe reservations closed. On the planned breeding list I think the highest kid price was like $4000. Of course I'm sure they will be raising their prices
> 
> I would much rather pay $1500-4000 for a kid of the same genetic value.
> 
> ...


Makes the deal you got on your buckling look really good doesn't it ?
His half sister was 4th dry yearling
His grand dam was 5th place 4 year old
And his great grand dam a former GC at the National show was the 2nd place aged doe
You have an eye for talent and you are  a shrewd negotiator


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 9, 2016)

I agree with @Latestarter 
I wish I could afford to pay $16 k for a goat
I agree with @Epona142 an animal or anything for that matter is worth as much as someone will pay for it
And you are also correct in this situation it is someone with the means to do so recognizing the breeders accomplishments
I also agree with @Southern by choice no goat is worth that much money
My wife was there there was a bidding frenzy and 2 people who decided they were going to win no matter the cost


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 9, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> My wife was there there was a bidding frenzy and 2 people who decided they were going to win no matter the cost


That is what I was noticing on the live-stream. I made sure not to miss this doe, I know someone was going to pay big $$$ for her!  



OneFineAcre said:


> Makes the deal you got on your buckling look really good doesn't it ?
> His half sister was 4th dry yearling
> His grand dam was 5th place 4 year old
> And his great grand dam a former GC at the National show was the 2nd place aged doe
> You have an eye for talent and you are  a shrewd negotiator


Thank you  

When are going to send me the nice pics of Molasses?


----------



## babsbag (Jul 9, 2016)

I wonder when the frenzy was over if they regreted that decision to win at all cost?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 9, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I wonder when the frenzy was over if they regreted that decision to win at all cost?


Don't know
But the auction was after the "wine and cheese party "
If I had woke up with that kind of head ache ...,
Glad Maurine doesn't drink


----------



## babsbag (Jul 9, 2016)

Holding an auction after the wine and cheese party is smart...participating in one... maybe not so smart.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 9, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> That is what I was noticing on the live-stream. I made sure not to miss this doe, I know someone was going to pay big $$$ for her!
> 
> 
> Thank you
> ...


Did you read the fine print in the contract about relatives placing in the national show?
When are you coming to clean my barn?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 9, 2016)

Technically it's called an "escalation clause "
Just saying

When is your dad bringing you ?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 10, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Did you read the fine print in the contract about relatives placing in the national show?
> When are you coming to clean my barn?



When is your next barn cleaning day?


----------



## secuono (Jul 10, 2016)

So...where is a picture of this mythical satyr??? 


I get far more baffled by CASTRATED animals selling for thousands upon thousands of dollars....Just a big, fat NOPES on that one. JMPO


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 10, 2016)

Scroll down to Nigerian Dwarf and you'll see "Wood Bridge Farm Spelling Bee"

I knew I liked her, but I didn't think she was going to break a record 

http://www.nationalshow.org/colorama.htm


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 10, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> When is your next barn cleaning day?


Since you came and helped us with our Linear Appraisal I'm going to say your account is clear 
He's exactly where he is supposed to be 
I know he is loved and well cared for
That is the most important thing for us and I'm sure you and he will make his mom and dad proud


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 10, 2016)

secuono said:


> So...where is a picture of this mythical satyr???
> 
> 
> I get far more baffled by CASTRATED animals selling for thousands upon thousands of dollars....Just a big, fat NOPES on that one. JMPO


I agree! 


OneFineAcre said:


> Since you came and helped us with our Linear Appraisal I'm going to say your account is clear
> He's exactly where he is supposed to be
> I know he is loved and well cared for
> That is the most important thing for us and I'm sure you and he will make his mom and dad proud



I know "Isaac" is a real blessing to @Goat Whisperer 
I must say I do love this little guy- he is so  sweet. Just the way I like a buck! 
My hope is that the does Isaac is bred to and the offspring produced will make you and Maurine proud as well! 

I need to be careful with that Goat Whisperer though...  she is edging in on my Lamanchas.  She has been looking at Mint Leaf for a few years now.... um now that they have Nat Ch status that just went out the window.... unless I sell a kidney or something.

BTW- Isaac is going to be ridiculously spoiled. I think he is going to have his "own" area and just one or two buddies.... she doesn't want him in with the_ "others" _


----------



## Ferguson K (Jul 10, 2016)

I still can't get over this kid.

I mean.


She better produce tons of babies and produce lots and lots of milk.

I hope they didn't spent all of their money on her. A doe of that price needs to be shown, aLOT.


----------



## secuono (Jul 11, 2016)

She's cute. 
Is it the possible genetics she might have and pass on or the straight spine that jacked her price up?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 11, 2016)

The top line isn't what what made her go 16k. It may have helped, but in the pic part of that is because she had been set up. 

The status of her dam and other relatives have something to do with it. She has some amazing genetics. They did really well at the nationals.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jul 11, 2016)

Not saying they didn't do well, but, I have to agree part of that goes back to last years 10kbuckling. Maybe part of that is an "I paid more than so and so" thing?

No idea.


She's got phenomenal genetics though.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 11, 2016)

I know, I said them same thing.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 23, 2017)

I didn't realize Spelling Bee was at 2017 Nationals: https://stevepopephotography.smugmug.com/ADGA/Year-2017-All/2017-National-Show/Nagel/


----------

